

Ask HN: Good link saving service that supports tags/saving text/online search? - mistermann

I constantly come across articles, blogs, etc that I&#x27;d like to permanently save (as well as a snapshot of the content in case the original goes offline) and I thought I&#x27;d see what others are using.<p>The options I know of:<p>I used to use Evernote, it worked well but I stopped using it for some reason.<p>I&#x27;d like to use OneNote as it has many other beneficial features, but I&#x27;m not sure how well it lends itself to this use case (have some reading to do), and I have no idea if the online service is good.<p>Pocket is kind of ok, but I don&#x27;t like it&#x27;s online experience (search, layout).<p>Does anyone have any suggestions?
======
mtmail
[http://pinboard.in/](http://pinboard.in/) supports all that.

